# Ptca



## nikita0872 (Aug 4, 2011)

If the provider documents:

CAD, ptca 

would you code this as 414.01 and V45.82 or does the provider have to document ptca/stent in order to document V45.82?

Thank you!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Aug 5, 2011)

nikita0872 said:


> If the provider documents:
> 
> CAD, ptca
> 
> ...



I had to read this several times to understand what I think you are asking. Can you use V45.82 if PTCA is documented alone without stent ? The answer to this is yes. V45.82 can be used(as far as I know) for status post PTCA.


----------

